# Twin Cities Anarchist Bookfair



## mandapocalypse (Jun 13, 2010)

Twin Cities Anarchist Bookfair


----------



## LeilaniRose (Jun 30, 2010)

Badass, maybe ill be able to get up there for it


----------



## mandapocalypse (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome!!!!

I'm booking the after party show and it's likely that MISERY will play this!


----------



## mandapocalypse (Jul 2, 2010)

Dude... yes, FUCK YES...

MISERY HAS CONFIRMED TO PLAY!!!!!!!!!!

Fuck yes!!!!!!! They haven't played a show here in well over a year! Minneapolis' own anarcho crust punk legends... YES!!!!


----------



## Nexa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ill probly be there


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 20, 2010)

...this is coming up real quick... anyone coming through Minneapolis/ St. Paul in 3 weeks?


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 20, 2010)

mandapocalypse said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> I'm booking the after party show and it's likely that MISERY will play this!


----------



## Feral (Aug 20, 2010)

looks awesome, may be my next destination


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 26, 2010)

16 days!


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 26, 2010)

Saturday 9/11: Noon-6pm

1PM- SISTERS CAMELOT food share!
Sisters Camelot – Celebrating 14 Years

First Workshop Block: 1-2pm- EXCO and Anarchist Education
Experimental College of the Twin Cities | EXCO - free community classes in Minneapolis / St. Paul

Featured Speaker: 2-4pm- Diana Block

Diana Block has been a social justice/feminist activist for forty years. She was a founder of San Francisco Women Against Rape and of the anti-imperialist group Prairie Fire Organizing Committee in the seventies. She spent thirteen years underground in connection with her solidarity activities with the Puerto Rican independence and Black liberation movements, including two years living in Minneapolis. After returning to public life in 1995, she was a founding member of the California Coalition for Women Prisoners, the Jericho Movement and the San Francisco 8 Defense Committee and continues to be active in prison abolitionist work focused on women and transgender prisoners. In 2009 she published her memoir, *Arm the Spirit â€“ A Womanâ€™s Journey Underground and Back.* She lives in San Francisco with her partner, Claude Marks, and has two children.

She will read excerpts from her book and reflect on her experiences.

Featured Speaker: 4-6pm- Cindy Milstein

Cindy Milstein is a board member of the Institute for Anarchist Studies, and a former teacher at the Institute for Social Ecology. She does grassroots political work at home and public speaking anywhere else, and has long been involved in anarchist projects and social movements. She recently released a book on AK Press, â€œAnarchism and its Aspirations.â€



Other Events:
1pm- Anti-War Committee â€œEnd the War on Terrorâ€ Protest (Hennepin Ave and Lagoon Ave)

7pm- Diana Block at the Friends Meeting House in St. Paul


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 26, 2010)

Seriously looking forward to this!


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 26, 2010)

This flyer says the after party is on the 12th, but it's actually on the 11th!


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 27, 2010)

Facebook page

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope to see many of you folks in town for this!


Free food, free admittance, good books, MISERY IS FUCKING PLAYING...
It will be a good weekend for sure!


----------



## Vullmer (Aug 30, 2010)

me and a few others are coming up from omaha. looking forward to this!


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 30, 2010)

Fucking awesome!!!!!

If you need any directions or info feel free to message me!


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 30, 2010)

Here's our press release:
*
**********

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: Saturday September 11th and 12th, 2010
First Annual Twin Cities Anarchist Bookfair: Noon â€“ 6pm, September 11th
and 3pm to 8pm, September 12th

Contacts available for interview:
General contact: [email protected]
FFI: Twin Cities Anarchist Bookfair

Twin Cities Anarchists to Hold First Annual Anarchist Book Fair:

August 29th, 2010, Minneapolis: A group of anarchists from Minneapolis and
St. Paul will hold the first ever anarchist book fair on September 11th
and 12th, 2010 at the Powderhorn Park recreation center in south
Minneapolis. The book fair will feature over a dozen publishers and
distributors of books, periodicals and other material related to anarchist
ideas. In addition, authors Diana Block (Arm The Spirit) and Cindy
Milstein (Anarchism and its Aspirations) will deliver speeches, and
several other activists will lead workshops on a diverse array of topics
including radical citizen journalism, facilitation and consensus
decision-making, anarchism and fiction, radical history and more.

What does it mean to be an anarchist? Anarchism is the belief that you are
the only person qualified to run your life. It is the idea that we all
deserve to have a say in the decisions that affect us, based on how much
we are affected. Twin Cities anarchists reject all forms of coercion and
oppression â€“ social, political, or economic. Anarchists believe that
society is best organized cooperatively by the people living in it, not
ruled violently from above by governments. Choosing our rulers every few
years in the Twin Cities, the United States and beyond doesnâ€™t change the
fact that we are ruled. Governments steal from us, lock us up, divide us
with borders, and violently suppress us â€“anything to maintain the
illusion of their power.

Anarchy happens all the time in our daily lives, we just donâ€™t recognize
it. It is helping a stranger push her car out of a snow bank without
expecting a reward. It is you and your fellow employees agreeing that the
bossesâ€™ new rule is stupid and youâ€™re only going to follow it when theyâ€™re
around. It is a group of friends collaborating on a project together.
Anarchy happens when we choose cooperation and mutual aid over competition
and domination. It happens every time decisions are made by ordinary
people and not handed down from above.

Anarchism is most often misunderstood and opposed by those who desire to
maintain their positions of comfort, privilege and authority over another
person, people, environment or all of the above. We hope to give people
the opportunity to actually meet and speak with the different radical
communities of the Midwest during the book fair to see how much we
actually have in common in the struggle to be free. We do know anarchist
politics arenâ€™t only about organizing a bookfair. Most of us would choose
a big, effective, militant anarchist movement over a successful bookfair
any day. We would like to use these events the weekend of September 11th
and 12th to reclaim our momentum and make Anarchy a reality.

Participants for the weekend include: MayDay Books (Minneapolis, MN),
Boneshaker Books (Minneapolis, MN), PM Press (Oakland, CA), Don Olson
(KFAI, Minnesota 8 ), Cream City Collectives (Milwaukee, WI), Burnt
Bookmobile (Milwaukee, WI), Madison Infoshop (Madison, WI), Hard Times
Cafe (Minneapolis, MN), Have Heart Collective (Milwaukee, WI), Wild Nettle
Distro (Winona, MN), Twin Cities IWW (MN), RNC 8 Defense Committee (MN),
Scott and Carrie Support Committee (MN), A Conscious Organ (Chicago, IL),
Little Black Cart (Bay Area, CA), Tony Hunnicut (â€œShow Me The Moneyâ€ zine,
MN), Institute for Anarchist Studies, Veterans for Peace (Minneapolis,
MN), Experimental College of the Twin Cities (MN), MARS Collective
(Minneapolis, MN), Strangers in a Tangled Wilderness, Twin Cities Really
Really Free Market (MN) and Profane Existence (MN).

Twin Cities Anarchist Book Fair
Noon â€“ 6 p.m., September 11th and 3 p.m. to 8 p.m., September 12th
Twin Cities Anarchist Bookfair
Powderhorn Park Recreation Center
3400 15th ave. S.
Minneapolis, MN

**********
*


----------



## mandapocalypse (Sep 2, 2010)

A fellow comrade from the organizing of the festival and I went on the radio today for an interview about the book fair.. check it out here!:


9/2/2010 Northern Sun News | KFAI Radio Without Boundaries


----------



## mandapocalypse (Sep 6, 2010)

...Just a few days away!


----------

